# A4 Printer Recomendations



## Robert20 (Apr 2, 2011)

i need a printer for A4 of maybe above but A3 would get used often to warrant a A3 unless it is right money 

im liking the look of the canon 9500 Mk2 pro but pushing £500 + is too much , maybe later on is a posability

so any recomendations on A4 printers needs to print good quality prints 

i dont know alot about printers but starting to require one now so nay help would be great


----------



## ann (Apr 2, 2011)

This is another question that needs to be asked in the digtial area. You are posting in the film darkroom group and you may or maynot get the answer your needing.


----------

